# Remote for Nikon D40



## Shawnda (Jan 5, 2011)

I have recently purchased the remote for the Nikon D40 for my beautiful little assistant (the camera) to help improve on my picture quality.

I have went in and adjusted the settings for the photo to tell it to use the remote, the screen responds when pressing the trigger - but .. no photo is taken .  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you buy a Nikon ML-L3 remote?


----------



## Shawnda (Jan 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> Did you buy a Nikon ML-L3 remote?


 
Yes, I do .. I figured it out.  It can't be in manual mode.  In order for the remote to work it has to be in auto focus mode from what I read.  Is there a way to use the remote when in manual mode or no?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2011)

The ML-L3 can be used in manual shooting mode, and when focus is set to manual.

You just need to manually focus the shot first, select the exposure settings you want, and make sure the release mode is set to remote.

All the information you need is in your D40 Users Manual.


----------

